# What Im hoping to get



## wardog99s (Oct 7, 2007)

these are some of the guns im hoping to get

XM109 :mrgreen:








m1 Grand








K98 my dad has one that hopfuly ill get








SR-25


----------



## wardog99s (Oct 7, 2007)

right now all i have is a small vermit gun :smt022


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

What is that XM109? Is that a .50 cal?

The M1 should be on everyone's wish list 

And I definitely need to add that K98 to my collection!


Excellent guns!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure what anyone not in the military would do with the XM109 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrett_XM109). Anyway, it's an NFA weapon - "destructive device" - because it is a rifle with a bore larger than .50 caliber. If it were anyone other an Ronnie Barrett making it, I'd guess it'll never be released to the civilian market. But it's Ronnie Barrett. :mrgreen:

The other guns are nice. I have a Garand, and it is by far my favorite range toy. I have absolutely no practical or even semi-practical use for it. It's just a heck of a lot of fun. (See, Old Padawan, I get the concept!)

The new XM110 sniper rifle is now being fielded here in Afghanistan. It's basically an SR25. Another nice gun, though I am not sure rapid .308 fire is needed anywhere but the military. But I'll bet it's fun! If I ever get my hands on an XM110 over here I'll post a report.


----------

